# apporter des changement au kernel, et le metre a jour

## Allal Mohamed

j ai terminer l instalation, et je vous commeme apporter quelque changement   au noyeau  - voir changer un petit peu la configuration du  kernel - 

- est possible -  je pense que oui -

- comment 

-et  est ca affect les logiciel deja installer    :Question:   :Exclamation: 

- Quelle sont les contrainte et les precaution 

je vous demande cordialement de m expliquer ou de me donner des indice,  merci d avance  :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

hello,

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

le sujet étant transverse a toutes les distribution utilisant le noyaux linux , il y a plein de doc ... 

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/compiler_linux

have fun

----------

